# repeater für mehrere netzwerke



## Monolize (23. März 2011)

*repeater für mehrere netzwerke*

hey community

ich suche nach einer lösung für das folgende problem:

ich arbeite derzeit in einer firma, in der aus bestimmten gründen jeder mitarbeiter seinen eigenen router besitzt.
nun soll wegen dem ausbau der firma auch das wlannetzwerk erweitert werden. gibt es da einen repeater der es unterstützt mehrere netzwerke zu erweitern oder würdet ihr sagen "kauf lieber 4 einzelne repeater". 

Es sind alles Router der Serie Speedport von der Telekom (drei mal der W700v und einmal der W503v)

oder habt ihr noch eine andere Idee für die Lösung des Problems?

schonmal vielen dank im vorraus.

mfg

monolize


----------



## danomat (23. März 2011)

Inwiefern erweitern? Welche entfernung muss erreicht werden? Welche Mauern / stärke dazwischen?


----------



## Monolize (25. März 2011)

Es ginge primär darum das Netzwerk aus dem zweiten Stock nach unten in den Keller zu erweitern, denn auf der ersten Etage gibt es noch genug Empfang. Die Lösung geht eher darum den Keller in dem auch Arbeitsräume sind, per Wlan  anzubinden. Also es geht genau um eine Distanz von ca. 9 Metern. Die Repeater sollen in der ersten Etage aufgestellt werden. Es gibt auch keinen Riegips in den Wänden.

EDIT: Sind alles Betonwände mit maximal 20 cm Wanddicke


----------



## Monolize (28. März 2011)

*AW: repeater für mehrere netzwerke*

Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## grue (30. März 2011)

*AW: repeater für mehrere netzwerke*

Ich habe noch nie von einem Repeater gehört oder gelesen, der mehrere SSIDs verwalten kann. Du wirst wohl 4 Repeater kaufen müssen. Wobei ich das erst mal mit einem testen würde. Du redest von Betonwänden. Bei einem Wechsel der Etage ist wohl von einer Stahlbetondecke auszugehen. Die Armierung ist ein WLAN-Killer. Bei uns im Bürohaus sind die einzelnen Access Points über Kabel mit dem Hauptnetz verbunden. So eine Lösung wirst du wahrscheinlich auch brauchen.


----------



## Monolize (3. April 2011)

Ok danke, dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## junglekid (3. April 2011)

*AW: repeater für mehrere netzwerke*

Der sollte das bieten was du suchst: Linksys WAP4410N Access Point, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland . Hier noch eine genauere Beschreibung: Multi-SSID-taugliche WLAN-Basisstation | heise Netze .


----------

